# Sundown Audio SAZ-1500D and/or SA-12's starting to give me problems



## SQ Monte (Sep 12, 2009)

I've been running this setup for a couple months now and it was all good until I terminated my speaker wire with banana clips. About a week or two after doing that one day I noticed the bass wasn't hitting as hard as it should, and it would fluctuate randomly. So I got home and checked out my wiring and found one of the banana clips had gotten knocked out the terminal cup on the box and was resting on the terminal it came out of and the terminal next to it. I figured that was the problem, reinstalled it in the terminal and thought it was fixed. But the problem remains. I've even rewired the subs, ohmed them out, tightened the connections on the terminal cups, tightened the connections on the amp, changed the wire on the amp from using both sets of speaker terminals to wiring the subs together and using only one, through it all the problem persists.

Amp never loses power, makes any weired noises or goes into protect, hell the damn thing hardly even gets warm, it's grounded nicely to bare metal on the chassis of my car in the same spot as my mids/highs amp. Only thing I could imagine is a.) there's a problem between the speaker terminals and the tinsel leads on the sub or b.) there's an internal problem with the amp due to the speaker wire possibly shorting out when the banana clip fell out.

Any ideas/suggestions?


----------



## Oliver (Jun 25, 2007)

contact Jacob


----------



## SQ Monte (Sep 12, 2009)

Done

He asked me just one question, "have you tried removing the banana clips?" LOL. Funny how the most obvious thing I completely overlooked. Now i'm not too confident it will solve the problem but it's sure worth a shot. I'm crossing my fingers!


----------

